# Awesome Day at the pond



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Headed out to the pond for an hour. Was using an 5ft. 6in. Gander Mountain Guide Series Ultra light. W/ 4lb. Flurocarbon. A splitshot and a Rod Hawg Panfish Hook with a Crawler. Started off really good for the Gills. Around 10 Gills caught. Saw a Big Bass eat a few Minnows right next to shore. Threw a Crawler and hit. Got em on. 5min. Later I hoisted a 5lbr. out of the water on 4lb. Test. So that was a nice bonus. Ended up w/ 55Gills. 6 Bass. And a Channel Cat. Awesome day. Was only out for an hour and a half. Sorry for no pics.


----------

